# Plant Trimmings for Pickup Only



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I have removed most of the Hygrophila Angustafolia weed from my 90 Gallon tank plus a lot of Rotala Macrandra from my 15 Gallon CO2 tank and will give away to first person who pms me. Local pickup only (I prefer a F150). Also a few cuttings of Mermaid weed and Ludwigia Repens.

I am closing down a 20gallon tank and have a few cherry shrimp to give away also.

For the people who attended the Club meeting at my house and witnessed the "spawning", I now have several baby albino cories I am raising. I will donate a few at the XMas get together in December.

PM me if interested in the shrimp or plants.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Rotala is spoken for.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Mike, I would love to have the shrimp, please! Thanks so much!


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

All the shrimp are spoken for. And the Ludwigia and Rotala. Only thing left is the Hygro Angustafolia.


----------

